# Problem with railroad mergers



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

The merger of Chessie and Seaboard had its rough moments.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

At least both stayed upright unlike the PRR and NYC.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

rogruth said:


> At least both stayed upright unlike the PRR and NYC.


Not nice... :laugh:


----------

